# Text rund bekommen Corel X7



## Nasgul (11. August 2015)

Also nun bin ich wieder mal beim Basteln und stosse leider wieder auf ein Problem was mir zu schaffen macht und ich leider auch bisher keine Lösung gefunden habe.

Ich will einen Text rund schreiben oder eben an eine sagen wir mal Ziffernblatt einer Uhr anordnen.

Habe im Netz 2 Arten gefunden, doch leider ging das bei mir nicht. Da hies es ich soll eine Makierung machen und dann mit Text Maus hinfahren bis sich unterm "A" eine Welle befindet. doch das geht leider net.

Anders hieß es dann ich soll die Makierung anklicken und den Text und irgendwie zusammenfügen. doch ersten, weiß ich net ganz wie ich die Makierung "makieren" soll da sie mir dann immer den Hintergrund markiert und net den Kreis. Leider finde ich auch diese Zusammenfügung net beim Corel Paint X7 das sich der Text dann an meine Hilfslinie anshcmiegt und so verformen läßt.


----------



## Nasgul (11. August 2015)

Sorry das sollte Text in der Überschrift heissen grad gesehen, konnte aber nimmer ausbessern leider.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2015)

Hi,
hab auf Youtbe diese Tutorial dazu gefunden: 





Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## Nasgul (11. August 2015)

Ok was ich selbst herausgefunden habe ist das ich durch das corel Packet beim installieren auch eben das Corel Drow X7 Grafik habe wo das mit der Schrift funktioniert. Kann sie halt dann nur ca. hier bauen und drüben dann einfügen. Zwar doff diese Art aber anders bisher net gefunden.

Dein Tutorial bezieht sich ja denke ich mal auf das Grafik X7 Teil. Im Paint habe ich nehmlich sie Text Option net. Hab dort unter Objekten so was wie Text an Linie ausrichten, doch egal ob ich auf eine Elipse hinfahre der text bleibt wie er is und ändert sich net so wie im Grafik X7 Teil leider.

Eventuel hast du für mich nen Tipp wie ich das im Paint hinbekomme, da ich ja dort die Bilder bearbeite und erstelle bitte?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2015)

Hi,
du hast ja nur von Corel X7 gesprochen. Soviel ich weiß wird damit die ganze Suite umschrieben und nicht nur Paint.
Ich kann mal schauen ob ich was zu paint finde. Ich selbst habe mit Corel das letzte mal mit Version 6 1999 gearbeitet .

http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Paint-Shop-Pro-7-8-Texte-an-beliebiger-Form-ausrichten-1209578.html


----------



## Nasgul (11. August 2015)

Irgendwie will das bei mir net.

Ich bin nun hergegangen und habe aus der Werkzeugleiste das Hilfsmittel Elipsenmaske gewählt. Habe sie positioniert und dann beim Text alles eingestellt und bin dann über die Elipse gefahren. doch änderte sich da der Text nicht. also das "A" blieb ohne Welle leider. Was mache ich falsch, hast du nen Plan woran das liegen kann bitte?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2015)

Hi,
sorry aktiv kann ich dir da nicht helfen da ich mit den Produkten von Corel nicht arbeite.
Hier nochmal ein etwas anderes Video:





Grüße


----------



## Nasgul (15. August 2015)

ok danke dir für die Mühe, doch leider hilft mir das auch net weiter wirklich. Werd es halt im corel Grafik erstellen und dann rüber kopieren. Is zwar mühsam aber anders gehts wohl net. Schade


----------

